# Bicycle Wheel Warehouse - Blackset Race



## toshi (Dec 29, 2005)

Curious if any of you have direct experience with Bicycle Wheel Warehouse. I'm interested in their Blackset Race wheelset with DA 7850 hubs (link).

Anyone know what rims they're sourcing for this wheel, and how stiff the build should feel? I'm guessing moderately stiff with the spoke count, but the rim itself might be a little flexy from weight and rim height. 

Thanks!


----------



## cfoster (Dec 20, 2007)

Please check out this link for a little insight.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=142939&highlight=blackset+race

Good luck.


----------



## Rot Weiss Essen (Nov 10, 2008)

I am thinking that with 32 spokes front and rear you have very little to worry about as far as stiffness goes and for the money it seems to be a good buy with the 240 hubs!


----------



## bobthib (May 28, 2009)

I got the basic Bicycle Wheel Warehouse Blackset Race® (1421g) 700C road wheel set for $275 plus $17 shipping. They weighed in a 1481 gm, but they are stiff and true. 

After about 1000 mi had a broken spoke one the rear (drive side of course) and called them. They sent out a dozen spokes (10 rear, 2 front) no charge.

So far, so good.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

Hope you don't need to use all those...


----------



## Svooterz (Jul 29, 2006)

toshi said:


> Curious if any of you have direct experience with Bicycle Wheel Warehouse. I'm interested in their Blackset Race wheelset with DA 7850 hubs (link).
> 
> Anyone know what rims they're sourcing for this wheel, and how stiff the build should feel? I'm guessing moderately stiff with the spoke count, but the rim itself might be a little flexy from weight and rim height.
> 
> Thanks!


I suppose these wheels will be more than stiff enough. I have bought a set of their Blackset Race wheels with formula hubs (275$ for a 1400 grams wheelset? bring them in!) this summer and they've held up very well. 24 spokes up front, 28 in the back, all DT comp 14/15 gauge with alu nipples and I can tell you that these wheels are laterally stiffer than the Easton Vista SL that I was riding before. I can't feel any flex in the wheels. I haven't raced on them yet, but I logged hard training miles on them without any worries.

I have even hit a pothole on a fast descent and the hit was hard enough to destroy a Scicon bag's anchor points and to send the aforementionned bag flying into the ground. The wheels didn't even need trueing. OK, I may weight only 140 pounds, but still, I was impressed.

Given that the wheel build your are looking will use the same rims but with more spokes and even better hubs, I'd say it will be one durable & solid training wheelset.


----------

